# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Sd - što pripremiti za odlazak u rodilište

## MASLINA1973

Molim sve mame s friškim iskustvom za informaciju što treba ponijeti u rodilište SD? 
Iako sam već odavno "spakirana" (za svaki slučaj), kako se približava termin, shvaćam da imam štreberski dvije torbe - jedna priručna i jedna za boravak/ostanak. 
Sve mi se čini da bi me mogli najuriti kad vide što sam sve pripremila pa molim iskusne mame sa SD za savjet - što je bitno imati uza se za prvu ruku, a što ste spakirale u drugu torbu? 

Naravno, spremila sam i treću da MM ne juri po stanu ko muha bez glave i ne traži dodatne pelene i ostale stvari koje su potrebne za duže dana.

Naime, prethodni porod nije bio na SD pa su vrijedila potpuno druga pravila. Hvala na svim odgovorima!

----------


## Totto

i mene zanima konkretno da li treba nositi jednokratne pelene  :Smile: 

*maslina,* kad ti je termin ? možda se vidimo u prerađaoni ili sobi za babinjače  :Aparatic:

----------


## angelina1505

I mene zanima isto, još plus za carski ima li neke razlike u opremi  :Smile: ?!

----------


## koksy

Ja sam nosila 10-tak jednokratnih pelena, taman mi je toliko i trebalo, jednu njihovu sam uzela zadnji dan. Dakle, ne mora se nuzno nosit svoje, ima njihovih na hodniku. Nosila sam i vl. maramice i kremu za guzu ali nisam koristila. Spavacice sam nosila 3 svoje iako sam i to mogla koristit njihovo. Sve ostalo klasika, rucnik, gace, ulosci, kozmetika...
Uzmite si i nesto za mazat bradavice, preporucam Purelan.

----------


## leonisa

iscitavajuci onaj topic o SD skuzila sam da ako poneses stavljas svoje, a ako ne poneses sestre imaju kolica s pelenama i pitaju/daju kome trebaju.
ista stvar je sa spavacicama, imaju svoje i cure savjetuju dok se jos puno krvari da se koriste njihove.

meni ulosci zauzimaju najvise mjesta. ne mogu se sjetiti kojom brzinom sam ih trosila...samo se sjecam da sam imala dva- ona i vir jedan na drugom i da mi nikad nije procurilo.

s obzirom na zajednicki boravak, da li bodice oni daju ili mi nosimo?
i sta je dolje? u petrovoj su imali samo benkice i tetra pelenu omotanu te cijelu bebu zamotanu u smotuljak.
meni se to s tetrom svidjelo.

----------


## koksy

Oni kupaju bebe svako jutro i presvuku ih, Ne treba uzimat nista od robice osim one za izlazak iz bolnice ali to ce, pretpostavljam, muzevi donjet.
Ako se dogodi da beba popiski bodi sestra ce donjet drugi.

----------


## leonisa

uleti koksy  :Smile: 

koliko ulozaka si nosila?
posto mi premotavamo bebe, a ja se grozim vlaznih maramica, da li ima mogucnost da se bebu "opere" nakon kakanja/pisanja s onim tosama rupcicem ili vaticom namocenim u vodi, odnosno, ima li u sobi lavabo? wc sam skuzila da nema.

edit: hvala koksy  :Smile:

----------


## koksy

Ne stignem vise uredit. Bebe su u benkicama i omotane u 3 tetre. Zanimljiv nacin zamatanja, prvi put kad odmotavate bebu probajte zapamtit kako je bila zamotana jer su se neke dobrano namucile. Iako vjerujem da bi sestre pokazale da ih se pita. I naravno, u jastuku su.

----------


## koksy

Ti mozes s bebom radit sto hoces, dal ces joj guzu prat il brisat maramicama sasvim je tvoj izbor. Ulozaka uzmi...a cuj, ja sam imala 3 paketa Vira i jedan Always. Ovaj Always je uvijek bio dolje pa gore jos 2 Vira jer sam bas jako krvarila. A uostalom, ako usfali donjet ce ti muz.

----------


## koksy

I opet nisam procitala tvoje pitanje kako se spada...da, ima lavabo u svakoj sobi.

----------


## leonisa

:Laughing:   :Kiss:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Sad ste me malo utješile. Moja torba (jedna od...) izgleda kao da idem na sedmodnevni put jer stvarno ulošci zauzimaju puno mjesta. A onda još i spavaćice i papuče (+ japanke za tuširanje) pa i ogrtač da ne hodam "gola" , ručnici (komada 4, ali mali) + osnovne stvari za higijenu (tekući sapun, sapun za tuširanje, pasta, četkice, dezić, krema, + melem). A onda još i za bebičicu - vlažne, spakirala sam i par pelena jer sam shvatila da se to od nas očekuje)... 
Sigurno je još nešto što sam zaboravila i eto ti začas ogromna torba. 
Btw, nosite li vi kofer na kotačiće ili torbu? Ja sam zapravo pripremila kofer jer ne znam hoću li se morati sama dovesti ili će mm stići pa mi je lakše voziti/vući, nego nositi. 

A kakve su nam šanse da dobijemo sobu s kupaonicom? Prvi put nisam rodila na SD, ali sam imala sreću i upala u trokrevetnu sobu s kupaonicom.

----------


## lidać2

koliko ja znam svaka soba ima svoju kupaonicu tj.cim se iz sobe izade ima pored nje kupaonica...

----------


## lidać2

> Ne stignem vise uredit. Bebe su u benkicama i omotane u 3 tetre. Zanimljiv nacin zamatanja, prvi put kad odmotavate bebu probajte zapamtit kako je bila zamotana jer su se neke dobrano namucile. Iako vjerujem da bi sestre pokazale da ih se pita. I naravno, u jastuku su.


 meni je bilo smjesno to zamatanje ,ja od nas 6 sam hodala po sobi i zamatala druge bebice jer sam jedina zapamtila kako ide...a ja kao unutra bila jedina mlada i neiskusna mama sve ostale iskusne...

----------


## apricot

uh, maslina, kako bih ja tu tvoju torbu reducirala
u dvije minute bi imala torbičicu

----------


## sss

Soba s kupaonicom je samo jedna, br. 7, mislim pa nisu velike šanse da ju dobiješ  :Smile: . Ta soba je ''special'' soba, iako se od drugih razlikuje samo po tome što ima kupaonicu i dva kreveta, umjesto tri. Ja sam bila u noj zadnji put i bilo mi je grozno. Ne zbog sobe, nego zbog kreveta na kojima je nemoguće spavati. Madraci su oni trodijelni, stalno ti se dijelovi izmiču ispod tebe, kliziš na sve strane i nekome poslije carskog stvarno nije lako funkcionirati na tome. Nisam zahtjevna, mogu spavati na svačemu, ali ovo mi je bio tu mač. Mislim da mi je u sobi s tri kreveta prije toga bilo bolje. Ostale sobe imaju kupaonicu pokraj ulaza u sobu, koristite ju samo žene iz te sobe pa to nije baš puno lošija varijanta.
Uložaka ponesite brdo. 
Ja svoje spavaćice nisam nosila, koristila sam one iz hodnika, ali to je stvar izbora. Jedna žena je npr. imala svilenu bijelu čipkastu spavačicu i nitko joj nije branio.
Možete ponijeti malu dekicu za bebu, ako vam se ućini da nešto treba potfutrati u onom metalnom krevetiću.

Što se tiče carskog, oprema je ista. Najvažnije je nekoga odmah na početku zamoliti da vam najvažnije stvari stavi na ormarić nadohvat ruke (to spakirajte na vrh torbe - pelene, mobitel, bocu vode...), jer si ništa nećete moći sami izvaditi iz torbe dok ležite prvih sati.

----------


## sss

Ja mislim da ogrtač ne treba. Samo zauzima mjesto u torbi. Hodaš u spavaćici i koga briga.

----------


## flopica

maslina a zašto imaš više torba?
meni je sve za "prvu i drugu ruku"
četkica, četka, japanke, melem, ulošci i gaće, jedan ogrtač
da, i dva ručnika
i to bi bilo to

----------


## flopica

lažem , paketić aseptoleta još ide

----------


## flopica

i da nsatavim niz, ja nisam na sd
ali mislim ako mi nešto baš bude falilo ima tko donijeti

----------


## leonisa

> Sad ste me malo utješile. Moja torba (jedna od...) izgleda kao da idem na sedmodnevni put jer stvarno ulošci zauzimaju puno mjesta. A onda još i spavaćice i papuče (+ japanke za tuširanje) pa i ogrtač da ne hodam "gola" , ručnici (komada 4, ali mali) + osnovne stvari za higijenu (tekući sapun, sapun za tuširanje, pasta, četkice, dezić, krema, + melem). A onda još i za bebičicu - vlažne, spakirala sam i par pelena jer sam shvatila da se to od nas očekuje)...


uzmes tekuci sapun za intimnu higijenu i imas i za ruke i za tusiranje i za intimnu higijenu. jedan umjesto dva koja si spakirala.
dva manja rucnika su ti dovoljna odnosno jedan za ruke koji ce ti visiti na krevetu npr. i jedan za tusiranje.
mantil ti zauzima puno mjesta, a nije ti zapravo nuzan.


ja sam si spremila uloske, seksi cipkaste gacice  :Grin: , spavacice dvije (ako ce mi trebati jos, imam njihove ili mi moze donjeti muz), dva rucnika- mini i srednji za tusiranje (sumnjam da ce se ponoviti scenarij od proslog puta da sam se po cijele noci izdajala u rucnike pa sam ih trosila ko luda), papirnate rucnike za posjetu muza i male, sapun, jedan, tekuci, papuce, slape, sokne (dva para, ako ce trebati jos, donjet ce mi), plasticnu casu, tosama maramice za bebu, vatice, fotic, praznu sd karticu, punjac za baterije fotica  :Grin: 
jos trebam staviti pelene, koje nemam, cetkicu, pastu, cetku, mobitel, punjac.
mislim da bi to bilo to.
dugo se neckam za mantil, no mislim da ga necu nositi. ako ce mi trebati, donjet ce mi. 

nosim torbu, kofer mi je preogroman.

jel se u predradjaoni/boxu smije piti voda?

sta mi treba za radjaonu, da si posebno odvojim?

----------


## apricot

opet ti
pa jesam ti rekla da smiješ i piti i jesti
imaju plastične čaše uz umivaonik, ali ponesi si bocu

----------


## leonisa

zaboravila sam. jucer su na tecaju govorili kako se ne smije. pa sam se stiltala.

----------


## apricot

kaj got!

----------


## Boxica

> jel se u predradjaoni/boxu smije piti voda?



ja sam bila gore 2009...smjelo se piti (mene su čak i tjerali da pijem ali zbog cjelokupnog problema)
ali nisu dali jesti! 
 (nakon što je sestra u predrađaoni to rekla dvjema novopridošlima izašla je van, a ove dvije po hrani...nakon pola sata su obje povračale! sestra je dobila slom živaca)

----------


## apricot

zašto su povraćale?

----------


## slavonka2

*Totto* postoji šansa da se vidimo gore.... Meni je termin dan prije tvog. Upravo došla sa pregleda i idem u nedjelju opet. Kako je kod tebe?
Meni sve stalo u mali kofer za jednu osobu. A bome sam se dobro naoružala ulošcima. Poučena iskustvom znam da će mi i trebati. Ostalo svedeno na minimum.

----------


## Boxica

> zašto su povraćale?



obje su bile pod trudovima pa pretpostavljam da se organizam "čistio" prije poroda, a to im je i sestra rekla
meni je tako bilo sad prije trećeg poroda - očistila sam se sama i gore i dolje  :Cool:

----------


## ani4

Ja isto nemam namjeru nositi ogrtac, da sada ga niti jednom nosila, pa sigurno necu ni sada kada su posjete u sobi.
Je nemam namjeru nositi puno stvari, samo ono najnuznije. Spavacice njihove, samo jedna moja, ne da mi se doma jos prati svoje krvave spavacice. Ulozaka isto necu vuci tonu, jedan paket, a ostalo cu ostaviti mm da mi donese. Obavezno grudnjak i jastucuce za mlijeko, njih sam dosta potrosila, em sam pola podjelila curama koje ih nisu imale.
Za bebu par pelena, ostale ce mm donjeti, krema za guzu, plasticna zdjelica i vatene krpice za pranje.

----------


## Totto

*slavonka*, ja sam jučer bila na pregledu, sljedeći u ponedjeljak

ja sam doista reducirala što nosim, čak sam kupila ono mini, putno pakiranje gela za tuširanje i sapuna za intimnu njegu, uopće ne nosim četku za kosu/češalj, uložaka 5 komada, pa će mi MM donijeti, pelena 5 kom, mali paket vate, mali paket vlažnih maramica, sve u malim količinama, pa mi lako MM donese, ali opet je toga pun kufer (manji, ali je buckast  :Aparatic:  ), kad samo pogledam bocu tekućine za leće mrak mi padne na oči...spavaćicu nosim jednu, mrežaste jednokratne gaćice, četkica za zube i pasta, plastična čaša, zbilja osnovno.

za (pred)rađaonu sam pripremila crogsice (kineske, naravno), sokne, vlažne maramice, sapun za intimnu njegu, mali ručnik, rolu wc papira, naočale (leće mislim skinuti),"a la domestos" maramice za brisanje wc školjke, melem za usne, jedan Chicco uložak kategorije "od šupka do pupka"  :Laughing:  

još ću kupiti vodu i slane štapiće da ne svisnem od gladi nakon poroda ako me zapadne neko gluho doba noći  :Aparatic:

----------


## apricot

ne treba ti sapun za intimnu njegu
i treba ti puno više od pet uložaka jer se stavlja i po pet odjednom  :Smile: 
na ulošcima nemoj štedjeti

----------


## sillyme

Ja sam rodila na planirani cr, pa samo par detalja oko toga
- tusirate se samo prije cr i to njihovim dezinfekcijskim sapunom, nakon cr nema tusiranja - ja sam se prebrisala namocenom gazicom, a veliki rucnik mi je trebao samo za to jedno tusiranje prije cr, mali za ruke su mi dobro dosli ali bilo je i papirnatih ubrusa
- toaletpapira je bilo uvijek njihovog

Nisam koristila bademantil, uloske sam ponijela dva paketa pa su mi dopunjavali zalihe tokom posjeta
Najvazniji su mi bili neki velki cokoladni keksi - da nesto pojedem medju obrocima ako ogladnim. Iako cimericu je familija toliko opskrbljivala hranom da smo nas dvije mogle komotno prezivjeti i bez bolnicke hrane  :Grin: 

Meni je sve stalo u malu putnu torbu i jos pol toga nisam iskoristila

----------


## Sani1612

Ja sam oba puta rodila na Sv.duhu i smjela sam piti vodu. Prvi put sam dobila i doručak. Nisam bila gladna, ali mi je doktorica rekla da jedem da će mi trebati snaga.
A vode sam popila na litre, pogotovo u osmom mjesecu i nitko nije rekao da je to problem ili da se ne smije.

----------


## Totto

*apricot*, tebam sapun za intimnu njegu jer ne koristim gelove za tuširanje  :Smile:  od gela odmah dolje neka frka izbije  :Aparatic:  hm, al Chiccovi ulošci su navodno super upijajući i zbilja su oooogromni, znam da će mi trebati više od 5 kom za tri dana al se nadam da će ova tri biti dovoljna do prve posjete MM  :Smile:  a ništa, budem pokušala ugurati još koji u kofer...

----------


## flopica

*Totto* meni je isto sapun potpuno nepotrebna stavka, ja se perem čistom vodom
gel ta tuširanje vel. male kuglice za natrljati tijelo ali ostalo samo voda, nema mirisa, nema ništa

kad god sam koristila kakti neke intimne sapune i čuda nisam se mogla riješiti glivica i iritacija
skužila sam da je čista voda dovoljna ( za mene, naravno)
gje si našla te chiccove uloške?

----------


## koksy

Zaboravila sam najbitniji dio napomenut, stvar bez koje ja neidem u bolnicu, nebitno dal idem rodit ili nesto trece - *sol!*  :Laughing: 
Ne mogu onu bolnicku hranu drukcije pojest...

----------


## Totto

*flopica*, eto, svatko ima drugačija iskustva, otkad koristim Latacyd intimni sapun nemam apsolutno nikakve probleme sa gljivicama i iritacijama  :Smile:  Chiccove uloške sam kupila prije par mjeseci u njihovom dućanu u King Krossu, ali ne znam da li ih i sad imaju, možda najbolje da ih nazoveš i pitaš. Zbilja su ogromni, 30 cm u dužini  :Laughing: , cure koje su ih koristile su mi rekle da jedan Chiccov zamijeni 2-3 VIR 80 uloška.

----------


## apricot

> *apricot*, tebam sapun za intimnu njegu jer ne koristim gelove za tuširanje  od gela odmah dolje neka frka izbije  hm, al Chiccovi ulošci su navodno super upijajući i zbilja su oooogromni, znam da će mi trebati više od 5 kom za tri dana al se nadam da će ova tri biti dovoljna do prve posjete MM  a ništa, budem pokušala ugurati još koji u kofer...



ma znam ja o čemu ti pričaš, ali ako budeš imala rez od epiziotomije, ili ako možda sama malo pukneš, vjeruj mi da sapun nije najbolje rješenje
nije baš da ideš tamo odšetati i da ćeš se vratiti kao da ništa nije bilo  :Smile: 
nemoj koristiti nikakve sapune za njegu intimnog područja, pusti neka sve to malo zacijeli

uostalom, čista voda je uvijek najbolja, sve ostalo je propaganda i mamipara

----------


## flopica

> *flopica*, eto, svatko ima drugačija iskustva, otkad koristim Latacyd intimni sapun nemam apsolutno nikakve probleme sa gljivicama i iritacijama  Chiccove uloške sam kupila prije par mjeseci u njihovom dućanu u King Krossu, ali ne znam da li ih i sad imaju, možda najbolje da ih nazoveš i pitaš. Zbilja su ogromni, 30 cm u dužini , cure koje su ih koristile su mi rekle da jedan Chiccov zamijeni 2-3 VIR 80 uloška.


hahahaha, 30 cm, pa to je stvarno u skladu s tvojom dekripcijom iz jednog prethodnog posta  :Laughing: 
vezano za sapune &co nemam što reći, samo sam htjela dati svoje mišljenje i opet po stoti put zaključiti
koliko smo stvarno svi različiti i da nema univerzalnog rješenja za ništa  :Smile:

----------


## Totto

*apricot*, hvala na info, nisam to znala  :Smile: 

da, *flopica*, od pupka do šupka, doslovno  :Laughing:  jedno pakiranje ima 30 komada, mislim da ih neću sve iskoristiti  jer su zbilja za najjače, početno krvarenje, kasnije će biti dovoljan i neki manji VIR, tako da ide ostatak u nasljedstvo trudnoj frendici, a mislim da će i neka treća trudnica imati koristi od ovog mog pakiranja   :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

ma ja sam spomenula i planirala sapun za intimnu njegu samo zato jer on ide na onaj princip "pumpice" kao sapun za ruke, a sapun za ruke mi je preagresivan za tijelo. ne mislim intimne dijelove prati sapunom. nego da ne nosim i za ruke (jer je gel za tusiranje malo nepraktican za prat ruke) i gel, pa sam to ujedinila s ovim za intimnu njegu.

----------


## ani4

Citala sam na jednom drugom forumu da su curama ti Chiccovi ulosci propustali na sve strane i da nisu vrijedni tih novaca.
Ja nosim samo Always one dugacke nocne uloske  i oni su mi bili super. Niti jedan jedini mi nije propustio. Ja sam bila rezana samo prvi puta, kasnije ne, pa vjerujem da necu ni sada, pa necu ni kupovati Vir. Ako bas bude frka, otvorio se Kozmo taman preko puta bolnice pa nek mi mm kupi.

----------


## leonisa

meni su always katastrofa i kad imam mengu, a kamoli nakon poroda.
moc upijanja im je uzasna. 

prvi put sam imala CR i koristila sam always, a na njemu vir ili ona. i bilo mi je super.
kad krene onaj mlaz, always to ne moze zadrzati i curi sa strane.

sad sam uzela ona koja isto ima ljepljivu trakicu, krilca (koja zapravo na one "boxerica" gace ne trebaju) i na njih mislim vir. najudobnije. bez onih gelova i kemije koju always ima.

eto, moje iskustvo s uloscima  :Smile:

----------


## Jurana

Curke,
ja sam poslije drugog poroda koristila uloške Lola koji su hrvatske prozivodnje i *jefitniji* od Vira, a isto su oni mrežasti vateni. Ima ih u DM-u.

----------


## flopica

ja sam kupila te lola, čine mi se čisto dobri
ali svejedno ću ispod staviti always
inače kako već godinama ne koristim jednokratne uloške, nemalo sam se iznenadila kad sam vidjela kakvih sve ima
ko da sam pala s kruške, sva sam u čudu bila  :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

ja ne bih stavljala nikakve te tanke koji su puni gela
poslije poroda je žena prilčno "otvorena", a ti gelovi su otrov na otvorenu ranu

----------


## leonisa

> ja ne bih stavljala nikakve te tanke koji su puni gela
> poslije poroda je žena prilčno "otvorena", a ti gelovi su otrov na otvorenu ranu


*X*

----------


## ani4

Ne znam, meni nisu nikada smetali...
Ne mora biti nuzno Always, vec bilo koji nocni ulosci. Sve je to manje vise isto.

----------


## apricot

ani, pa oni ne dihtaju, to je plastika
zato u rodilištima i inzistiraju na običnim vatenim, koji su porozni i propuštaju zrak, kako bi rana bolje disala i "luftala" se

ovo "meni nikad nisu smetali" mi je otprilike u rangu sa: i ja sam jela špek sa 4 mjeseca, pa kaj mi fali  :Smile:

----------


## ani4

Ma znam ja sve to, ali vateni su mi nista. Propuste u par minuta i opet dolje mora biti jedan malo bolje upijajuci. Tako da je Vir eventualno za prvi-drugi dan, ostalo je onaj nocni. A  i oni jako kratko, jer zbilja nisam puno krvarila.

----------


## leonisa

al bas ti gelirani ne upijaju, pa ni nocni.

imam obilne menge, u jakim mlazovima, nema tog "modernog" uloska koji ima takvu moc upijanja. sve se razlije sa strane, do koljena.

izmedju ostalog, zasto ne stavis, ako ti je taj gelirani toliko dobar, na njega pamucni?
tak su cure u rodilistu nosile i tak su nam i sestre savjetovale.

----------


## ani4

Pa stavim vatirani, ali samo prvi-drug dan. Kasnije nije bilo potrebe...
Ja imam dosta obilne menstruacije prva dva-tri dana i meni su ti ulosci jako dobri, rijetko kada mi nesto prode. Ali obavezno moraju biti sa krilcima, oni bez ne valjaju nista.

----------


## betty blue

gdje ima kupiti onih mrežastih jednokratnih gaćica?

----------


## Toli

> gdje ima kupiti onih mrežastih jednokratnih gaćica?


Ja sam ih kupila u ljekarni, tamo ih ima.

----------


## leonisa

i u konzumu  :Smile:

----------


## betty blue

> i u konzumu


u kojem, onom velikom? jučer u AM u Konzumu nije bilo :/

----------


## leonisa

ja sam ih nasla u spanskom. ne znam koji je to..maxi?

al znam da sam prije godinu-dvije kupila u ljekarni prek puta SD. ak nema u kvartu, sigurno ima kraj bolnice.

----------


## Totto

ima i u KOZMU, a mislim da sam vidjela i u DM-u  :Smile:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Jednokratnih imaju u DM.

----------


## Amandica

Imam pitaje-jeli traže potvrdu za muža i ono odijelo da ponesemo?  :Smile:

----------


## koksy

Traže potvrdu, barem nas jesu. Kakvo odjelo? Misliš ono zeleno bolničko? Ne, to tamo muž dobije.

----------


## Amandica

Ok, imamo potvrdu od doma zdravlja gdje smo išli na tečaj, a odijelo (da, to zeleno  :Smile:  ) još nisam kupila. Od nekih sam čula da treeba, a netko veli da ne. Možda ipak kupim, za svaki slučaj nek se nađe-da  mi muža ne vrate zbog toga). Hvala koksy  :Smile:  Čuj, ovo ti je 5000. post, wow!

----------


## koksy

Eto, a cijelo vrijeme pazim kad če bit taj jubilarni i eto, ne primjetim... Hvala tebi što si primjetila  :Kiss: 

Što se tiče odjela, prvog sina sam tamo rodila prije 4,5 god i sigurno nisu tražili, drugog sam rodila prije 10 mj, muž nije stigao uć na porod ali su ga pustili odmah poslje u rađaonu da vidi sina i isto nisu tražili. Niti sam od ikog čula da traže...

----------


## Amandica

Znači oba poroda gore  :Smile:  Ja sam prvu u Merkuru, a sad ću, nadam se, na S. Duhu, ako me ne pošalju "tamo gdje pripadam". Sestra u trudničkoj danas me jedva naručila na pregled kad je čula da sam iz istočnog dijela Zg-a  :Unsure: 

A za odijelo ću vidjeti koliko košta, ako nije skupo, kupim ga, pa ako i ne bude trebalo, lako ga dam kojoj frendici koja će rađati u rodilištu gdje ga treba kupiti i imati svoje.

Čuj, da te još pitam, imaš kakvog iskustva sa dr. Prkom? Kod njega idem na prvi pregled. Sori ako gnjavim pitanjima...

----------


## koksy

Bila sam jednom na pregledu kod njega, ništa posebno. Prošla sam skoro sve doktore tamo i eto, njega smještam u prosječne, nije me se nešto osobito dojmio al od drugih žena čujem samo pozitivno mišljenje.

Neče te vratit jer ni ja ne spadam na SD, čim prođeš jedan pregled ti si, kako oni kažu, "u kući" i to je to, tamo rađaš i niko te ne može otjerat. Osim ako baš nemaš sreče pa naletiš u rađaonu kad je užasna gužva, onda te pošalju u Vinogradsku. Al to se jako rijetko događa i nema veze s mjestom stanovanja.

I ne gnjaviš, samo ti pitaj  :Smile:

----------


## yasmin

i ja sam s istoka 3 puta gore rađala, koksy ti je dobro rekla

----------


## leonisa

odjelo ne treba.
rodila sam gore prije 7 tjedana.
potvrda treba, ako te traze. 
nas nisu, nisu stigli.
takodjer, pripadam petrovoj :D

----------


## leonisa

i
odIjelo
 :gaah:

----------


## Sakura

Evo mene, nove, opet s pitanjem.. 
Čitam po nekim site-ovima da se treba ponjeti i svoj wc papir?? Dali je to slučaj i za SD??

Hvala unaprijed na odgovorima  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

ne.
SD je stvarno super po tom pitanju. ima uvijek i wc papira i rucnika i sapuna i spavacica.

----------


## Sakura

> ne.
> SD je stvarno super po tom pitanju. ima uvijek i wc papira i rucnika i sapuna i spavacica.


Hvalaaa  :Cool:

----------


## Anch

> ne.
> SD je stvarno super po tom pitanju. ima uvijek i wc papira i rucnika i sapuna i spavacica.


 :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock:  jel ovo znači da se fakat ne trebaju nositi role wc papira i sl.? Ja imam malu torbu pripremljenu, ali pola torbe mi otpada na 10 chicco uložaka i 2 role wc papira (preveliki sam potrošač istog  :Embarassed: ). 
Nego, još par pitanja..
- spavaćice ne treba ni jednu svoju ili ipak...? 
- Koliko ručnika ponijeti, jesu li 2 dosta (pa ih muž odnosi svaki dan i donosi čiste)?
- na popisima često piše "nešto za čitanje"... zar se stvarno ima vremena i volje za to?  :Smile: 
- Što je sve potrebno za bebu - jel dovoljna gaza, vlažne maramice, kremica za guzu i 10ak pelena? (uf, i to zauzme puno mjesta u torbi...)

----------


## Idnom

Molim friske mame sa SD da mi pomognu oko pakiranja. Rekli su na tecaju da odvojimo stvari za radjaonu i kasnije za sobu. Kaj ste sve stavile u tu torbu (rekli da treba biti mala, tipa ruksak, neseser)? Jel se nakon klistiranja moze oprat pa da uzmem rucnik?
Torbu za sobu muz kasnije donese, nakon poroda?

----------


## malo janje

Ovako u vezi WC PAPIRA ja obadva puta nosila i oba puta mi trebali  :Smile:  a za radjaonu su ponesi rucnik,vodu,papire od trudnoce,trudnicku knjizicu i nesto za grickanje i obvezno mobitel. poslje kad rodis muz ti da torbu za sobu-. Mozes  se istusirati  :Smile:

----------


## Idnom

Hvala malo janje!  :Smile: 
Jel treba u tu torbu za radjaonu staviti uloske i jednokratne gace koje cu obuci nakon poroda? 
Ili nas transportiraju do sobe za babinjace bez gaca pa se tamo oblacimo?

----------


## leonisa

da. narocito ako ce ti curiti plodna voda, a nestane kompresa, ko sto je meni. potrosila sam paket ulozaka, a da jos nisam ni rodila.
u travnju nisam potrosila nista svog papira, bilo je i njega i papirnatih rucnika kao i sapuna za ruke.

u 5 nakon klistira i trudova na 3min nije mi palo na pamet tusirat se. tu noc nije nitko.

u torbicu sam stavila uloske, gace, stapice, vodu, mobitel, fotic, mali rucnik za ruke, papire. koliko se sjecam, oblace nas u radajoni.

----------


## Idnom

Hvala leonisa! 
Sutra cu onda zgotovit pakiranje i preostaje cekanje dana D...  :Smile:

----------


## angelina1505

Wc papir mi nije trebao. Imala sam jednu torbu gdje su pri vrhu bile stvari za radjaonu- mobitel i voda. Kad te dovezu u sobu sestra pita gdje su ti ulosci i gaće, izvadi, nabije 4 uloskA i gaće, i tad se silazi s kolica i hoda dva tri koraka do kreveta.

----------


## nati

ispravite me ako sam nešto krivo skužila ...ZA RAĐAONU MI TREBA: -jednokratne gačice,ulošci,ručnik,voda,mobitel,papiri -KASNIJE MI TREBA KOFER U KOJEM SU STVARI ZA BEBU I OSOBNU HIGJENU ! SPAVAČICE NIJE POTRBNO NOSITI OD KUĆE JEL IH IMA DOVOLJNO U BOLNICI!

----------


## Idnom

Za radjaonu ti jos trebaju papuce i eventualno ako si zimogrozna carape. Ja cu si uz vodu ponijeti i jos nekaj slatko-malu cokoladu ili bananu.
Za sobu kasnije trebas za bebu imati pelene, vlazne maramice i kremu za guzu. Bebe su u njihovoj robi, a tek kad ides doma muz ti dofura za bebu robu i autosjedalicu.
Navodno ima spavacica, al ja sam za svaki slucaj jednu zgurala u kofer. Kroz par dana cu roditi pa ti onda iz prve ruke napisem ako jos nesto treba.

----------


## nati

sretno s porodom! hvala ti !

----------


## klaudija

ponesite si svakako spavačicu dvije, jer se dogodi da ih ponestane, a nova zaliha dođe tek popodne.. 
ponesite si i sapun jer se može dogodit da ga nema ili ima vrlo malo.. iako vjerojatno možete tražit da dopune one kutije, ja sam imala svoj pa mi nije bilo važno.

da, za bebe treba imati pelene, ali nije hitno, to vam muž donese kasnije, a do tada se možete koristiti njihovima.

----------


## campi

joj, mene je sve ovo sad totalno zbunilo...ja sam spakirala jednu sportsku  putnu torbu u koju sam sve pometala sa vaših popisa (prva trudnoća),  a sad čitam da moram odvojiti stvari za rađaonu a posebno za sobu! a ni nemam nikakvu malu torbicu, joj više me strah da ću nekaj zaboraviti ili krivo spakirati nego samog poroda!

----------


## Apsu

Ok idemo još jednom - što sve odvojim za rađaonu?  :Grin:  Dobro da sam vidjela da mi trebaju papuče, one su mi u torbi za sobu na samom dnu.. Jednokratne gace isto u rađaonu?

----------


## Morin

Meni su jos u radaoni dali da obucem gace i ulozak tak da je to zgodno imat kod sebe. I samo jos voda, papuce i spavacica i naravo fotic ili mobitel

----------


## Morin

I vlazne maramice jer je wc u predradaoni koma

----------

